# A hypothetical driver only drives for 2 weeks.



## Sy52 (Oct 14, 2019)

Let’s say that some random person began driving two weeks ago, hates it, and quits. This hypothetical person makes around $200 total, and gives less than 25 rides. What is the cheapest way this person can file taxes with minimal risk? What will Uber send to this hypothetical driver and what will Uber report to the IRS. Self employed tax software runs about $100 bucks and this hypothetical person was able to use free versions before, so what is the cheapest way this person can file taxes without taking any major risk?

Thanks.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Don't include it in your taxes . If Uber does sent to IRS which they won't IRS will contact you what you will owe on $200. Would be nothing or$20 or less


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

If u r not sent 1099k, then IRS don't know. I think the threshold was 600 dollars. Consult your tax man.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

If you make 20k or more from giving pax rides you get a 1099k. If you get more than $600 in bonuses, etc. you get a 1099misc. If you don’t get a 1099k or misc from them then they reported nothing to the IRS on you individually as the 1099 is the reporting vehicle. Keep in mind if the IRS audits them they could discover you received money. On $200 the risk is low but of course it also depends on the rest of your tax situation.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

Sy52 said:


> Let's say that some random person began driving two weeks ago, hates it, and quits.


I'd be interested in hearing what you hated about driving.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ObsidianSedan said:


> I'd be interested in hearing what you hated about driving.


Hypothetically . . .of course.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Tax evasion- that’s what they got Al Capone on.:laugh: Seriously, with that low gross, and allowing for mileage and cellphone deductions, your tax will be nominal. TurboTax Deluxe CD has included all schedules you need at around $40 at Costco and other discount stores. You won’t even have to pay self employment taxes if your net profits are under the $400 threshold.
Disclaimer: I’m not a tax professional.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Sy52 said:


> Let's say that some random person began driving two weeks ago, hates it, and quits. This hypothetical person makes around $200 total, and gives less than 25 rides. What is the cheapest way this person can file taxes with minimal risk? What will Uber send to this hypothetical driver and what will Uber report to the IRS. Self employed tax software runs about $100 bucks and this hypothetical person was able to use free versions before, so what is the cheapest way this person can file taxes without taking any major risk?
> 
> Thanks.


Don't ask for, nor accept Tax, Legal and Financial advice from Entry Level Ground Transportation providers ✔


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Sy52 said:


> Let's say that some random person began driving two weeks ago, hates it, and quits. This hypothetical person makes around $200 total, and gives less than 25 rides. What is the cheapest way this person can file taxes with minimal risk? What will Uber send to this hypothetical driver and what will Uber report to the IRS. Self employed tax software runs about $100 bucks and this hypothetical person was able to use free versions before, so what is the cheapest way this person can file taxes without taking any major risk?
> 
> Thanks.


There is free software to do self employed, i forget what it was but it does exist.

Report your income as revenue and your miles driven as expenses using the standard mileage rate.

If you can't get free software than write up your revenue as pay and ignore the expenses and pay less in taxes on that income than the tax software would run you.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

um, minimum income to generate a 1099 from a single company is $600.


----------



## Sy52 (Oct 14, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> There is free software to do self employed, i forget what it was but it does exist.
> 
> Report your income as revenue and your miles driven as expenses using the standard mileage rate.
> 
> If you can't get free software than write up your revenue as pay and ignore the expenses and pay less in taxes on that income than the tax software would run you.


My hypothetical friend appreciates your advice. This individual was not looking to avoid paying the few cents in the taxes of $200, but simply to avoid any more headache than necessary.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Sy52 said:


> My hypothetical friend appreciates your advice. This individual was not looking to avoid paying the few cents in the taxes of $200, but simply to avoid any more headache than necessary.


My hypothetical friend is glad that your hypothetical friend got out of ridesharing after only a couple of weeks.

And honestly, the tax software could end up being more than you made, so i would really look into a free one for ICs


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Sy52 said:


> Let's say that some random person began driving two weeks ago, hates it, and quits. This hypothetical person makes around $200 total, and gives less than 25 rides. What is the cheapest way this person can file taxes with minimal risk? What will Uber send to this hypothetical driver and what will Uber report to the IRS. Self employed tax software runs about $100 bucks and this hypothetical person was able to use free versions before, so what is the cheapest way this person can file taxes without taking any major risk?
> 
> Thanks.


------------------------------
As other posters have stated, If Uber does not supply a 1099-k or 1099-misc, do not worry about it. Uber does not mail, you get it off the website. 
If you owe taxes the IRS will notify you. If you do not have the 1099's mentioned, do not report on your taxes. JMO


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Sy52 said:


> Let's say that some random person began driving two weeks ago, hates it, and quits. This hypothetical person makes around $200 total, and gives less than 25 rides. What is the cheapest way this person can file taxes with minimal risk? What will Uber send to this hypothetical driver and what will Uber report to the IRS. Self employed tax software runs about $100 bucks and this hypothetical person was able to use free versions before, so what is the cheapest way this person can file taxes without taking any major risk?
> 
> Thanks.


Use an on line tax claim software and copy those data into a tax claim file which is available free in any library.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> um, minimum income to generate a 1099 from a single company is $600.


Not true. Depends on the type of 1099, there are different types of 1099's. Uber and Lyft classify themselves for tax purposes as a "payment processor" only for driving pax around revenue. That classification is a 1099k and the minimum threshold is 20k. You must not have done taxes yet for driving rideshare or you would know you don't get a 1099k for under 20k of pax driving income.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Sam says "Let me tell you how it will be. There's 1 for you 19 for me"


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

If you get a form, you'll have to report something on a tax return. See if there is a local AARP free tax prep service somewhere in your area.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

percy_ardmore said:


> If you get a form, you'll have to report something on a tax return. See if there is a local AARP free tax prep service somewhere in your area.


The IRS takes the position that regardless of whether or not you "get a form" reporting income you earned as an independent contractor, you are required to report that income.


----------



## Mrs Uber Bastid (Sep 23, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> The IRS takes the position that regardless of whether or not you "get a form" reporting income you earned as an independent contractor, you are required to report that income.


And, I take the position that I am old as ****, and if the IRS wants to spend a hundred hours and ten years to collect on the $1000 I made by quilting and driving on every first Sunday of the month, they can come and chase me.
I bet I will die before they get paid.

Know what I mean?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Sy52 said:


> My hypothetical friend appreciates your advice.


So now it is a hypothetical friend? Initially, it was some random person. It appears that this is gradually becoming more intimate.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Sy52 said:


> Let's say that some random person began driving two weeks ago, hates it, and quits. This *hypothetical* person


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Don't ask for, nor accept Tax, Legal and Financial advice from Entry Level Ground Transportation providers ✔


Yep, they been only good historically for providing stock investment advice. Stick to what they do best.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> The IRS takes the position that regardless of whether or not you "get a form" reporting income you earned as an independent contractor, you are required to report that income.


If you don't get a form the IRS didn't get one either and only your honesty on your return would tell them you have that income.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

percy_ardmore said:


> If you don't get a form the IRS didn't get one either and only your honesty on your return would tell them you have that income.


At least one whole in your theory... If the company that didn't issue the form gets audited by the IRS all their deductions will be available for the IRS to see. I would guess that Uber is routinely audited by the IRS.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

percy_ardmore said:


> If you don't get a form the IRS didn't get one either and only your honesty on your return would tell them you have that income.


So you can rely on U/L and the USPS to never make an error that might prevent your receipt of a form? Okay, you go with that and don't report the income.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> So you can rely on U/L and the USPS to never make an error that might prevent your receipt of a form? Okay, you go with that and don't report the income.


Certain checks are made on every tax filing. Nothing super bad will happen but you WILL get a bill in the mail (with interest charged).


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

If I made a few K from rideshare and didn't get a form, I would contact U or L to get the form. If I made < 1000 and didn't get a form, the IRS has better things to do than chase after you for maybe 50 in taxes, regardless of how they found out you earned that measly income.

Are you going to report all your cash tips? Are you going to report that $100 sports bet you won? Are you going to report that $200 you won at casino? Get real.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

percy_ardmore said:


> Are you going to report all your cash tips?


Uhh........yeah.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Sy52 said:


> Let's say that some random person began driving two weeks ago, hates it, and quits. This hypothetical person makes around $200 total, and gives less than 25 rides. What is the cheapest way this person can file taxes with minimal risk? What will Uber send to this hypothetical driver and what will Uber report to the IRS. Self employed tax software runs about $100 bucks and this hypothetical person was able to use free versions before, so what is the cheapest way this person can file taxes without taking any major risk?
> 
> Thanks.


Sign-up for Credit Karma, it's free and a good idea to keep track of your credit. They also have a free tax filing feature that you can use for filing your self employed return. Last year I keyed my information into their program and it came up exactly the same as my first tax return so it looks pretty accurate.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Sy52 said:


> Let's say that some random person began driving two weeks ago, hates it, and quits. This hypothetical person makes around $200 total, and gives less than 25 rides. What is the cheapest way this person can file taxes with minimal risk? What will Uber send to this hypothetical driver and what will Uber report to the IRS. Self employed tax software runs about $100 bucks and this hypothetical person was able to use free versions before, so what is the cheapest way this person can file taxes without taking any major risk?
> 
> Thanks.


He wouldn't need to file if it's under 600 dollars


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> Don't include it in your taxes . If Uber does sent to IRS which they won't IRS will contact you what you will owe on $200. Would be nothing or$20 or less


Do not commit tax fraud, just saying. Unless something is not taxable then it gets included somewhere. Here is good news. Very simple. If you know the number of miles you traveled while available on the app, you take the federal mileage rate for that. On a schedule C put the 200 and the mileage deduction. At the bottom is your income. Carry it to report income from schedule c. You will not get a 1099. Follow instructions for schedule SE and file the form in your return.



peteyvavs said:


> He wouldn't need to file if it's under 600 dollars


Incorrect. You won't get a 1099 under $600 but it is taxable.


----------

